# [SOLVED] I need help overclocking please!



## Skyliinez (Aug 9, 2012)

Im planning on building a new PC and I have an Asus P8Z77-V LX mobo with an i5 3570k processor. Im new to overclocking and need some help on OCing mine. Can anyone give me an easy step by step guide to overclock the i5 3570k? I dont want to risk blowing up around £170


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I need help overclocking please!*

Read through this post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-an-i2500k-652418.html
and the other sticky post in this forum. Both provide good information.
Additional OC guide:
Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide (Extreme LN2 Section Guide Included) - Overclockers Forums


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: I need help overclocking please!*

After following what JMPC suggested, I just thought i would let you know that its almost impossible to blow new CPU's due to there built in safety features such as Thermal Trip etc.

Just be sensible and do it in small steps, testing after each step.

I have seen people get 4.5Ghz on Air with a vcore of 1.28V So aim for that ballpark


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need help overclocking please!*

Simple solution to avoid any problems/damage and voiding warranties to your £170 is not to OC at all.
What do you need/want to do that a 3.4GHz 6MB Cache CPU will not already do?
Is the rest of the system up to OC'ing?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: I need help overclocking please!*



A1tecice said:


> After following what JMPC suggested, I just thought i would let you know that its almost impossible to blow new CPU's due to there built in safety features such as Thermal Trip etc.
> 
> Just be sensible and do it in small steps, testing after each step.
> 
> I have seen people get 4.5Ghz on Air with a vcore of 1.28V So aim for that ballpark


+1

4.5 is easy with the 3570K. Do not just go straight for 4.5 though, overclocking is about getting there slowly and testing periodically. Getting past 4.5 is a bit of a pain with a 3570K though although 4.8 is the most I ever got out of one.


----------



## Skyliinez (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: I need help overclocking please!*

Thanks for your help guys! I'm aiming for 4.5 but seeing as this is my first overclocking job I'll be happy with it just being over 4.0. I've found a couple of guides that I can follow step by step to help me thought it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: I need help overclocking please!*



Skyliinez said:


> Thanks for your help guys! I'm aiming for 4.5 but seeing as this is my first overclocking job I'll be happy with it just being over 4.0. I've found a couple of guides that I can follow step by step to help me thought it.


follow my guide on how to overclock the i2500k is it basically the same. Never overclock a lot straight away it should be done in increments.


----------



## Skyliinez (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: I need help overclocking please!*



greenbrucelee said:


> follow my guide on how to overclock the i2500k is it basically the same. Never overclock a lot straight away it should be done in increments.


Yea ill do it small bits at a time and not rush it. Thanks again :grin:


----------

